# Fujitsu Siemens laptop - €339 in Dunnes Stores



## gipimann (9 May 2009)

A friend of mine got one of these laptops in Dunnes Stores in Drogheda today - reduced from 499 to 339 euro.  It's 160GB, 1.8GHz, has Vista Business loaded but is downgradeable to Windows XP (disc included), 15.4 in screen.


----------



## oopsbuddy (12 May 2009)

Hi again Gipimann, how does your friend like the machine? Is it worth the money? Eldest bairn wants to get one for college, and the price seems reasonable!


----------



## gipimann (12 May 2009)

Friend is a casual computer user, so using it for surfing, email, etc, but I set it up for him (downgraded Vista to XP, installed MS Office which had been purchased separately - not in Dunnes!) and it seems like a fairly good piece of kit! Not heavy to carry, a decent keyboard, and a clear screen. And cheaper than the €378 I paid for the ASUS I bought for myself 2 months ago 

Only downside we've found so far is that while it has a DVD player, it has no DVD player software so we've got to get that sorted.


----------



## Kine (13 May 2009)

Erm, I presume I can recommend free software from the internet on thi site?

Well, I will anyway! 

Div X : Free to download and runs most file types. Should suit the needs easily.


----------



## joanmul (13 May 2009)

oopsbuddy said:


> Hi again Gipimann, how does your friend like the machine? Is it worth the money? Eldest bairn wants to get one for college, and the price seems reasonable!


 I'd be careful about to check that it's good enough for 3rd level requirements. My 3 when they were all at that stage had the option of, at various times, cheap offers, or paying a bit more. They all looked at the spec of the cheap offers and decided against. One of mine bought hers on the internet from America and got a friend to bring it home for her. Another bought his on Ebay at a good price but he knew what he wanted.


----------



## gipimann (13 May 2009)

Thanks Kine, will look into your suggestion!


----------



## oopsbuddy (13 May 2009)

Will also look into that point, thanks Kine, but how would I/he know what his 3rd level requirements will be? I never had a laptop when I went to college (they didn't even exist!!!) and he has never been before? Genuinely haven't a clue!


----------

